# Procedure codes for foreign body removal from cornea



## JulesofColorado (Jul 30, 2009)

A patient came in with a foreign body in cornea of eye. 
A 27-gauge needle was used to remove the foreign body with no complications. A minimal amount of burr drilling was needed to remove the rust ring.

I came up with CPT code 65220 and ICD procedure code 982.1.

Any suggestions?


----------



## drsnpatil (Jul 31, 2009)

_*CPT should be 65220 but ICD code is 930.0*_


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for your help!


----------

